

German Silkroad clone Shiny-Flakes got busted - mcbetz

The largest German drug dealer on Tor, shiny-flakes.to got busted last week, police officials revealed this Wednesday, 11.03.2015. The main dailer was caught with more than 320kg (705lbs) of Cocaine. Several other flats were raided, there will be a press conference on Thursday.<p>There are no details about how exactly police found the main actors, probably he was too easy going with his personal data.<p>Shiny-Flakes had a clearweb address (shiny-flakes.to), which was hosted in Tonga - and now links to a police recruitment campaign.<p>--<p>There are no english reports on this yet. This is my summary based on the following newspaper report. Here&#x27;s the english translation:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;translate.google.com&#x2F;translate?sl=de&amp;tl=en&amp;js=y&amp;prev=_t&amp;hl=de&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.l-iz.de%2Fleben%2Ffaelle-unfaelle%2F2015%2F03%2Fleipziger-ermittler-nehmen-drogenversand-shiny-flakes-hoch-78227&amp;edit-text=&amp;act=url
======
mcbetz
So here's an indepth article in English:
[http://www.deepdotweb.com/2015/03/12/shiny-flakes-
bust-38-ho...](http://www.deepdotweb.com/2015/03/12/shiny-flakes-
bust-38-houses-raided/)

